# Dewey in his tuxedo



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Our family was attending a formal event so Dewey got dressed up hoping to go too. Unfortunately no dogs allowed. 

Dewey says: Ok, just so all you manly, dude poodles know, after these pics I went out and ran in the mud!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

LOL! Well Dewey, you look very sophisticated, and I'm glad your mom got some pictures of you before going out playing in the mud!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Dewey has a built in tuxedo in his coat. He is always dressed for a party. The bow tie really looks good on him.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Very handsome with natural tux or store lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, my god... How could you not bring him, he is sooooo handsome ! Wow !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My, Dewey! You are handsome enough to make the Poodle Girls positively SWOON!!!!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so gorgeous!

Built-in tuxedos are the best, amirite? :lol:

--Q


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Plaid really looks snazzy on Dewey! Next time, torture him with matching cuffs, ha-ha.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He would have been very popular. What a handsome gentleman!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

He is very regal looking, that's for sure 

pr


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Dewey is a very dapper dude poodle in that bow tie!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

the bowtie looks perfect with his "built-in" tuxedo coat! Such a handsome boy, I have a real soft-spot for parti-poos


----------

